# Rhinobond in case 4 sale great condition



## For sale (Jun 19, 2021)

This is a rhinobond in the case 4 sale along with pole magnets in sepperate case ,upon deal reached ill pay to ship n can be reached at 4ilthy4ew4life a gmail.com $3000 negg


----------

